# Tree trap-out update



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

By tomorrow you should have 3 to 5 pounds of bees if it is a strong colony and the brood nest is close to the trap box. You can also check to see if the queen came out to inspect your brood.

Keep us posted.

cchoganjr


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

I took about two pounds out of my cut out, I had a emerging queen for them.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

My trap-out has dried up, and the bees are finding numerous other ways to get in and out rather than using the trap. Stumped. :scratch:


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I will be checking tomorrow to see how it is going. Bee Whisp, I am not totally sure I have this one sealed up till I drop the trap cone. I used Cleo's idea of blacking out everything but my entrance. I used black trash bags. Seems to have worked well. My entrance is the only one they are using at this time.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

3 mil black plastic is the best I have found to block out and black out entrances. 

Lowe's and Home Depot have the barrel size, 3 mil , contractor bags.

Bee Whisperer... Do you have a photo of your trapout??? 

cchoganjr


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I checked the tree today and there was about four frames of bees in it. I did not spend much time or take any off. Again I only had foundation for this trap. I am going to give them a few days to build some comb.


----------



## Stung-a-lot (Oct 10, 2013)

Not intending to hi-jack the thread but, Cleo how long will a trap need to be in place to eliminate the existing hive? The lady wants the hive gone from the tree in her back yard.

Thanks,


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Most eliminations require 4 to 6 weeks from start to end.

cchoganjr


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I played this one a little different than the house trap. The hive box has been attached three weeks or so. I went today to add another frame of uncapped brood and take off some bees. I was a little overwhelmed when I opened the hive box. It was completely packed with bees They have built out come and started storing honey and pollen in it. I only had a 5 frame box with me so I closed it back up and decided to ask for advice. Should I take all or the majority of the bees in this box the first round? I am going back Sunday, I have 2 five frame boxes to transport and a hive box waiting. I just could not believe how many bees had taken up residents in the box. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you trapping to eliminate the colony, or just get enough bees in the right mix to start a new colony.

If you are eliminating, take them all. Your goal is weaken the colony so it cannot sustain itself. Bait again with brood and take more.

cchoganjr


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Eliminate Cleo, The owner wants them gone. I would love to use this tree as a nuc tree but the owner has grand children and is afraid they will get stung.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I took off an over flowing nuc of bees today from the tree. I placed another frame of uncapped brood in and put in the trap cone.


----------

